# Need help, recurrent ear mites



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I took Memo to the vet three weeks ago for ear mites. The vet confirmed it was ear mites, prescribed Advantage Multi and also amoxicillin. The "wet dog" smell is now gone completely but there's still a little black discharge. The vet told me to come back in two weeks to reapply the Advantage Multi. He said the ear mites will be gone within two weeks of application but it's been two weeks and there is still black discharge. So I guess the cat still has ear mites even though he never itches or shakes his head, ever. 

I know sometimes the ear mites don't go away even after a few applications. Have you guys experienced this? I will be going to the vet tomorrow but I am very afraid to take Memo with me because he does not like being outside of his comfort zone. He gets so stressed out during car rides and the vet visit that he won't eat for a day or two. You guys know how frustrating it is when your cat isn't eating properly. I can't deal with that, especially when all I can do is go in and get the topical treament. So, do you think it is necessary for me to take him back? The vet said he doesn't want to flush my cat's ears because my cat had horner's syndrome last time another vet did it so this vet said it's best not to take the risk. So basically, three weeks ago all the vet did was apply the topical treatment Advantage Multi, without doing the ear flush, and prescribed amoxicillin. 

I'm worried about re-purchasing Advantage Multi especially since it didn't work the first time. Should I try finding a vet that sells Revolution? I've heard lots of good reviews about Revolution. I am very reluctant to purchase Advantage Multi again.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

I dunno, when I adopted Hana she had ear mites. the vet put some stuff in her ears and in one day they were all gone.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Lucky! I heard ear mites are hard to get rid of sometimes  I just don't want to keep taking my cat back to the vet every single time.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Revolution is an awesome product. Even after cleaning ears out really well, if the cat has had a bad case it seems the black gunk works it's way up. I don't know if this is actually what is happening, but when there's a bad case we have to clean them a few times. We can get them spotless, but we have to re clean a couple weeks later. I would get Revolution if you can and reapply monthly for 2-3 months to be sure they are gone. Your kitty will need his ears cleaned again it sounds like.
Hope that helped?


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, that helped. I wasn't cleaning out the ears at all for the last three weeks because I wanted it to build up so the vet could look at it. It's really not that bad, you have to look deep in his ears to even see the black gunk...but it's still there. I guess I'll keep cleaning and will look for a vet who sells Revolution. It's only been three weeks...who knows, maybe it will take a month or two longer.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We had a resident vet for a while, and she got ear mites. She said it was terrible! I would not put it off. She said there was a terrible itch and she could hear them. Sounds awful! I hope Memo is soon rid of them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Just because there is black gunk doesn't mean there are live mites. Maggie had a bad case of mites when I got her, the vet gave me an ear drop that killed the mites within a day or so, but there was still black gunk coming out of her ears 3 months later. I had them do a good cleaning while she was under getting spayed and they said they couldn't believe how much gunk was still in there.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

How did you find out they were killed within a day?

Hmm, hopefully Memo's mites are gone. He's definitely not itching or showing signs of irritation. The smell is gone completely so I'm wondering if maybe the mites are gone too. 

You'd think I'd go up to a vet and just ask them all of this but I tried, believe me :s The first vet I went to said it wasn't even ear mites. Then the next one I went to said it was ear mites and treated them and I still see black goo. I clean the ears and it comes back. Anyway, I heard ear mites are hard to get rid of with Revolution...I heard it can take a month or two. I'm willing to treat him every month. 

Tbh, I am starting to think they're not even ear mites. If they were, shouldn't he be itching his ears and shaking his head? And also, shouldn't the black gunk be gone by now after three weeks? I remember cleaning them like one or two times since the application.

Now I'm wondering if it's just "minor ear wax" like the first vet I went to said. But that can't be...right? Cat's ears are suppose to be clean.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I had been able to see the mites crawling around in her ears and then they weren't.

The other thing that produces black gunk in a cat's ear is a yeast infection. Are your seeing hard crusty gunk or waxy gunk? Hard and crusty is mites, black waxy may be yeast.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

It's mostly waxy. Also, if it were ear mites, shouldn't his brother who has spent his whole life with him, have ear mites too? His brother's ears are crystal clear. I heard ear mites are very contagious. Hm, now I'm thinking it's an ear infection. But even ear infections are suppose to cause irritation. 

And if it is a yeast infection then the amoxicillin he prescribed was probably no help :s grrr. I told them very sternly the last time that if it is ear mites, i want them to be 100% sure. And to rule out ear infections. He didn't want to do an ear cytology because apparently he was very sure and didn't want to waste my money. Anyway, I've never seen anything crawling in my cat's ears :s I didn't know you could visibly see mites. yikes

So it's probably a fungal problem like yeast. It can't be bacterial because the amoxicillin didn't clear anything up. Maybe I need antifungal medication. The only reason I didn't do the ear cytology was because all the vets told me that if it is ear mites, vets can tell just by looking at the ear.


----------

